# Sticky  Then and Now



## lady amanda

Marzi asked if we could all post pictures. the first pic you posted on the site, and then a recent one of your dog, and list what mix your dog is...

So here is mine..

Lady is an American Cockerspaniel mix with a Miniture poodle.

First ever photo










Recent Photo:


----------



## Marzi

Thanks Mo for starting this thread... 
I'm interested to see how similar/different the various crosses are.
Of course Kiki is really an imposter on this site as she is F1b cavapoo - but we love her to bits, she is such a sweet character...
Her pics at 8 and 20 weeks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Both very beautiful girls 

Both my girls are English show line cocker spaniel x miniature poodle mixes.
They're not the first pictures I ever put on, I wouldn't have a clue which was first lol.

Izzie at 8 weeks









Poppy at 6 weeks









& both of them recently at 2 years and 1 year old.


----------



## MillieDog

Thought I'd find some fresh photos that I don't think I've posted on here before.

Millie at 10 weeks old









Millie a few days ago at 21 months old


----------



## lady amanda

I love millie's colouring..she is just so pretty


----------



## Marzi

Millie looks lovely - what cross is she?


----------



## MillieDog

Ah thanks Mo. Clare's Roo reminds me so much of a young Millie. Can't wait to see if Roo grows up like Millie


----------



## MillieDog

Marzi said:


> Millie looks lovely - what cross is she?


Oh sorry, forgot to say. She's a Show Cocker x Minature Poodle


----------



## lady amanda

Yes there sure is a resemblance between Millie and Roo...oh it will be so awesome to see Roo grow. I am very "broody" as you guys call it.


----------



## MillieDog

Maybe you can find a cocker spaniel breeder and ask them to breed with a poodle. You may get short thrift from them, or you may strike lucky 

Don't you call it broody? Whats the Canadian term?


----------



## Jedicrazy

Here's Obi (ahh, i'm loving looking back at his puppy pictures):

Then: 









and Now:


----------



## Marzi

I love Obi's white line down his chest, does it continue onto his belly?


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi Marzi, no it doesn't, he's classed as a tuxedo. I love it too


----------



## RuthMill

*Aw cute... It feels so strange looking at these pics...*

Lola Bear
Choccy but getting very red, we like to say auburn! 
Coat changing dramatically
11 inches tall and 6kgs weight
Leggy and lean
Mum: Red Working Cocker
Dad: Black Toy Poodle

Lola at 9/10 weeks...


























Her first curl on her tail haha... About 16 weeks I think..









Today... Snoozing


----------



## Marzi

She is beautiful - I love the tail picture!
I like how they are all so individual!


----------



## RuthMill

Marzi said:


> She is beautiful - I love the tail picture!
> I like how they are all so individual!


Thanks Marzi, she is a great girl!


----------



## Stela12

Here is Stela -3 months and 11 months old! She is also a tuxedo!
She is an F2 cockapoo (American cocker/miniature poodle mix).


----------



## dmgalley

They are all so beautiful. I just love seeing the pictures esp from puppy to full grown. Jake still looks a lot like when i first posted because i have not been here that long. (and God knows I have posted enough pic of him  )


----------



## Marzi

I love to see how they grow up too, please please do post some (more) pics and include details of what cross Jake is...
And Sasha I love Stela's expression when she was a baby! What cross is she?


----------



## Skyesdog

Here is Lola at about 7 weeks and just before 6 months. She is an English show cocker / miniature poodle cross x


----------



## Janev1000

This is Biscuit on his first day at home at 8 weeks. We thought we'd bought an F1B cockapoo but he is in fact a cockachon (from an English Show Cocker) crossed with a miniature poodle, so a secret imposter too!










One of my favourites!









And very recently at 13 months


----------



## Marzi

Lovely pics and he has the most gorgeous face - good job we love them for who they are, not what they are!!


----------



## lady amanda

awww, I remember that comoflage picture!


----------



## colpa110

*Betty......*


----------



## colpa110

*...and Ted*


----------



## lady amanda

I love Betty, she is just such a little lady.


----------



## lady amanda

AND TED is just so Handsome!!!


----------



## colpa110

lady amanda said:


> I love Betty, she is just such a little lady.


You wouldn't say that if you saw her beating up Ted LOL


----------



## S.Claire

Nacho is a cross between an orange roan show cocker mum and a red miniature poodle.

As you can see he was an apricot boy to start off with but has turned into more of a handsome red just like his daddy.




























AND NOW

After a groom









Before a groom


----------



## emmelg

Bailey is a show/min 

Blue roan cocker mum
Chocolate poodle dad

He looks quite big in pictures but he's only 15" tall x


----------



## kat

bess at 2 months then 3 months and now just 5 months- show type cocker/miniture poodle


----------



## Marzi

I love the fact that your smooth babies are also in the picture of Bess as a new puppy!


----------



## kat

oh yes on the notice board, my two boys, i never noticed that !


----------



## Stela12

Marzi said:


> I love to see how they grow up too, please please do post some (more) pics and include details of what cross Jake is...
> And Sasha I love Stela's expression when she was a baby! What cross is she?


Thank you Marzi! I love my little girl so much-she was a rescue; we adopted her when she was only 12 weeks old and we were told that she is an F2 (American cocker/miniature poodle) cockapoo! 
Love this thread-such a good idea!!!!


----------



## andy0

Crumble is a working cocker mini poodle cross
8 weeks old














15 months


----------



## RuthMill

OH MY GOODNESS... I love crumble. Wow beautiful!


----------



## Scarlett

Great idea for a thread! What a lovely looking bunch of 'poos!

Scarlett is an american x mini poodle cross. 

Here she is when we got her. 1st trip to the pet store. 8 weeks old









This was after her most recent groom









And yesterday, on her 1st birthday









I have a whole album on photobucket just for pictures of her… It was hard to pick those 3. I can get out of hand lol


----------



## lady amanda

you are not alone! I have taken more pictures of Lady than I have ever taken before!


----------



## RachelJ

Aw so gorgeous! Great idea to post 'then & now' pics! I think Darcie looks different in 3weeks so nice to see your different poos too


----------



## dmgalley

I am in love with Ted!
Jake's dad is an American Cocker and his mom was an F1b. 
10 weeks









him last week


----------



## mairi1

Molly is an American cocker / miniature poodle cross

Here at 8-9 weeks... 






































And taken a couple of weeks ago at 8 months...


----------



## RuthMill

Molly makes me die every time I look at her. I want her.. She is the whitest most beautiful girl. Those eyes... Gosh... Oh I just love love her!


----------



## RuthMill

Mairi, you actually are very lucky... I honestly love Molly!


----------



## mairi1

Aaaahh Ruth you're far too kind .... You might not say that if you met the wee monkey 

xxxx


----------



## RuthMill

I love all the dogs on here.. I think Cockapoo's are the best and obviously I adore my own baby Lola. However, Molly melts my heart... She is totally stunning and cute! Sorry everyone but Molly is definitely the one for me


----------



## dmgalley

Her nose does it for me. I love that last picture of her.


----------



## Skyesdog

Awwww, baby Molly!! So cute! I love the photo of her on your knee.


----------



## mairi1

Skyesdog said:


> Awwww, baby Molly!! So cute! I love the photo of her on your knee.


Haha... Yeah me in my pyjamas!!!


----------



## Lynn<3

I wish I had baby pictures of Amiee Jane. I have some of her at four months when I got her.


----------



## RuthMill

Lynn<3 said:


> I wish I had baby pictures of Amiee Jane. I have some of her at four months when I got her.


Four months is just fine for a then and now show and tell! Come on we would love to see her!


----------



## Lynn<3

Amiee Jane At 4 months old












Amiee Jane at 1 year old


----------



## RuthMill

Wow, she really looks grown up in the last one. What a lovely girl!


----------



## Nanci

Sami at 13 weeks








sami and me at 4 months







Sami today doing high 5


----------



## lady amanda

awww, sami is super cute


----------



## Anna

Rufus at 9 weeks









11 months









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Love Sami - he looks a lot less black now than he was when you first got him...
I think for people considering a cockapoo this is a great thread as you really get how they can vary, but somehow still be 'poo' special
Do put what their cross is, because that might help others make up their decision about which would be the perfect poo for them...


----------



## Sue T

Molly you are truly stunning. What a lovely looking girl.


----------



## Duckdog

mairi1 said:


> Molly is an American cocker / miniature poodle cross
> 
> Here at 8-9 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And taken a couple of weeks ago at 8 months...


I just love Molly she is totally cute and cheeky looking all at the same time and completely adorable too!

Ps Mairi.....fab PJ's!!


----------



## JulesB

Betty's mum was liver and white working cocker and her dad a black toy poodle.

Betty at 9 weeks just after I got her with my friend's 13 week mini dachshund 









Winnng prettiest bitch at the local show in August:









At my parents last weekend (she does have eyes but needs a haircut!!!):









And just now having a cuddle in bed with me:


----------



## Marzi

Love Betty - particularly the white hairs on the top of her nose!
Congrats on being prettiest bitch - Kiki won scruffiest!!


----------



## Hfd

Great thread! Billy then & now, mum show cocker / dad toy poodle, 15" and 9kg: 

6 weeks - too cute








10 weeks








Now - long coat!








Now - short 








Hx


----------



## RuthMill

JulesB said:


> Betty's mum was liver and white working cocker and her dad a black toy poodle.
> 
> Betty at 9 weeks just after I got her with my friend's 13 week mini dachshund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnng prettiest bitch at the local show in August:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my parents last weekend (she does have eyes but needs a haircut!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just now having a cuddle in bed with me:


Aww Betty is SOO cute! So so cute! She a similar facial expression to Molly! These dogs melt my heart!


----------



## wellerfeller

Weller is an English show cocker (mum) xMini Poodle.


----------



## Anita

Love looking at all these pictures!!! These ones are Frisbee on his first day home then at 9 weeks, 5 months and 10 months.


----------



## Duckdog

I agree all these 'before and afters' are fantastic! So many gorgeous poos!!


----------



## Ali79

Beau - English Show Cocker Mum and Miniature Poodle Dad


----------



## designsbyisis

Dexter then & now



























Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## mairi1

Love Dexter


----------



## lady amanda

Wow! what great photos everyone!!!


----------



## Nanci

It's totally impossible to pick the cutest poo! They are all so unique and gorgeous!! Have loved this threat as it gives such a great idea of different coats and colors! Great idea.


----------



## DB1

Thought would add some updates of Dudley...

at 8 and a half weeks -










and at 8 and a half months -










at 11 weeks










and now (nearly 9 months)


----------



## dmgalley

Dashing Dudley! What a beautiful coat he has!!


----------



## JasperBlack

Awwww they are all so cute! Mairi...how cute is Molly! Here's jasper he's still a baby at 13 weeks but he's grown loads







8 weeks







10 weeks







13 weeks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley

Wow jasper really has grown. I just love him. He is super cute.


----------



## Marzi

Love Dudley such a gorgeous boy...


----------



## Nanci

He looks frosted!! What a beaaauuutiful coat!!


----------



## DB1

Its great seeing them all changing isn't it. Jasper is growing nicely, Nanci I love the frosted comment!(I'm presuming you meant Dudley). most people just say he looks like his roots need doing! He is about 4 different shades at the moment, I hope he keeps his multi coloured coat, although if he was clipped I think it would look less so. I took him to a craft fair recently and a lady asked 'did you knit him yourself?'!!!


----------



## dio.ren

Molly as a baby









molly 14 weeks


----------



## Marzi

What a cutie Molly is! 
It will be lovely to watch her as she grows up...


----------



## dio.ren

*My Molly 4 months old today!!*

Molly is 4 months old today. Wow can't believe it. She is so happy all the time and loves everyone She is a good girl. Had her rabies shot yesterday so she is all set!! She was 3lbs when we got her at 8 weeks old now she is 7lbs. Her little legs are getting long! Love her!


----------



## Sandiann

Oh my goodness Dudley looks just like my Woody they could almost be brothers what handsome lads they are .


----------



## Qing

Love this thread and love all the pops!! Here is Cookie , English show cocker x mini







At 8 weeks







Now 20 weeks


----------



## Marzi

I love the 20 week pic of Cookie - he looks like he is smiling - what a stunning pup!


----------



## Sam1

Max at 12 weeks I think?









And this week at 9 months










Still gorgeous and even more loved!
English show x min poodle


----------



## ilovelucy

We don't know which mix exactly Lucy is, but both her parents were Cockapoos, so at least 2nd generation. 

Lucy around 12-13 weeks..









And on her 1st bday, eating her special cupcake hehe..


----------



## Qing

Omg, Lucy is like completely different dog!! She's so curly now! Bet you didn't think she'd end up with a very curly and thick coat!


----------



## mairi1

Lucy is absolutely gorgeous... Both straight AND curly 

Who would believe her coat could change so much... Beautiful 

xxx


----------



## DB1

Sandiann said:


> Oh my goodness Dudley looks just like my Woody they could almost be brothers what handsome lads they are .


I remember seeing some pictures of your Woody before and thinking they were very alike, I think Max is quite similar as well, think he suits his haircut especially now that it has grown a little, so definitely think Dudley will end up getting a summer trim.


----------



## JasperBlack

What a great idea! Loving all the pictures of your beautiful poo's! 
Heres Jasper for those that haven't seen him hahahaha!







4 weeks







8 weeks







About 12 weeks














6 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jill L

Love this thread with all the fab photos.

Cindy is an English cocker x min. poodle.

This is her at 10 weeks, all sparkly clean...








And now at 22 weeks, during a run in the park...and you should have seen the colour of her when we got back to the car....our black and white pup had considerably more black than white!


----------



## ilovelucy

Qing said:


> Omg, Lucy is like completely different dog!! She's so curly now! Bet you didn't think she'd end up with a very curly and thick coat!


Yes, she has turned out to be quite curly!! I never would have guessed that since most puppies I saw on here already had much curlier hair at that age. I love her hair now, but I do miss the matt-free puppy coat


----------



## dmgalley

I love this thread! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi

dmgalley said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


It is great looking at all the pics, isn't it 
You should update the beautiful Jake and introduce Widdlie Willow - the first pic the breeder sent you to now


----------



## dmgalley

Marzi said:


> It is great looking at all the pics, isn't it
> You should update the beautiful Jake and introduce Widdlie Willow - the first pic the breeder sent you to now


She hasn't changed much but we all know he has.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi

Lovely boy - and hopefully Willow will always be as cute - that way you'll keep forgiving her!


----------



## dmgalley

Marzi said:


> Lovely boy - and hopefully Willow will always be as cute - that way you'll keep forgiving her!


I am so in love with them.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul1959

Sorry not been on here much recently, just too busy!

Jess on the day we got her.



And from last summer.


----------



## dmgalley

she is beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda

isnt it amazing to see how they grow!


----------



## DB1

Jess is very cute and curly.


----------



## sarah----jane

*Then and now*

This is Chester he is now 11 months old and a cross between a cockerspaniel and toy poodle!


----------



## Stela12

Jess is gorgeous!!!


----------



## RuthMill

Isn't Chester just beautiful!


----------



## RuthMill

Here is Lola... Fitting to add to this thread as she will be 1 year old on Saturday 20th April - 2 days time!

12 weeks...









Last week... In need of a groom!!


----------



## dmgalley

both Chester and Lola are stunning

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stela12

Yes, they are both beautiful! Are they related??


----------



## RuthMill

Yes it seems that they are related. A one off litter of unique little flat coat F1's. Amazing!


----------



## Marzi

I love Lola and Chester's liver noses, smooth cheeks and fluffy legs


----------



## RuthMill

They are stunners! What can I say? Lola's going to smooth all over after Monday! She's getting a short back and sides in time for summer!! Lol! Eek I'm quite scared!


----------



## sarah----jane

Here's a puppy pic, having difficulty uploading two on one post from my phone! 

This was his first day in the garden, he was so nervous he took shelter under the flower pots!


----------



## ZZF93

Enzo at 9 weeks and about 13 months before grooming and after


----------



## dmgalley

I love Enzo cut short. So cute.


----------



## ZZF93

It's grown a little now but his fur is still a little too short, would like it a little longer


----------



## dmgalley

My fur babies. Boy has Jake changed in a year....


Willow not so much yet...


----------



## ZZF93

They are gorgeous!


----------



## dmgalley

ZZF93 said:


> It's grown a little now but his fur is still a little too short, would like it a little longer


It just looks so soft and velvety. It really suits him. He looks like he is a big guy. I love it!! I wish Jake was just a bit bigger.


----------



## ZZF93

dmgalley said:


> It just looks so soft and velvety. It really suits him. He looks like he is a big guy. I love it!! I wish Jake was just a bit bigger.


He is rather large, he is 50cm from shoulder to paw and from nose to the base of tail he is 70cm and weighs about 17.5kg. Wouldn't have him any other way though bless him


----------



## dmgalley

I love it!! Jake is 15 inches from shoulder to floor and 24 pounds. I tried to get the one that would be the biggest. I don't think the American crosses get as big


----------



## ZZF93

We chose the one with the longest legs as we wanted a taller one  We're not sure what cocker spaniel or poodle Enzo is crossed with :/


----------



## dio.ren

Molly is getting to be a big girl.......when we got her she was only 3lbs and now she is 13 lbs. She is 14 inches tall from shoulder to floor and 14 inches long from neck to furry butt She went from super tiny to big girl


----------



## dmgalley

OH I have never seen a Baby picture of Molly. She is adorable!!!! :love-eyes:
I was htinking of you because I posted the picture of Willows new teeth to my facebook and someone said she looks like a Muppet. I was laughing so hard. I just don't see the Muppet thing


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> OH I have never seen a Baby picture of Molly. She is adorable!!!! :love-eyes:
> I was htinking of you because I posted the picture of Willows new teeth to my facebook and someone said she looks like a Muppet. I was laughing so hard. I just don't see the Muppet thing


I can see the muppet look it has to do with the mouth and that barkley fluffy look Now we each have a muppet 

Here is another baby Molly pic for you!


----------



## dmgalley

She was adorable!!! She still is but wow what a beautiful baby poo!!! 
Jake is one on Monday so I have been going through putting together collages and stuff. He has changed so much!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Here are some photos of Gorgeous George I hope they work??

8 weeks old
<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1316.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Ft616%2Fbertiebeech%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/bertiebeech/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="bertiebeech's album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Here is Gorgeous George at 8 weeks not sure if this will work?




Love this one this is what me and George think of Daddy and Harry not wanting a puppy haha I'm here so there
At 12 to 14 weeks old
At Christmas

And in the snow


Enough for now


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

It looks like it worked so will try again 

Heres George at 6 months old


I love this one he will son be going out to work haha


One more now I'm on a roll and before I forget what to do


----------



## Marzi

How lovely is George - beautiful pictures all of them


----------



## wilfiboy

Lovely, lovely broody broody pictures x


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Too fast.... where has that little snuggle into your neck baby puppy that you had at the beginning gone?


----------



## RuthMill

Marzi said:


> Too fast.... where has that little snuggle into your neck baby puppy that you had at the beginning gone?


Oooh... I love the neck snuggles and the little cute puppy noises... Scrumptious!


----------



## wilfiboy

A neighbour borrowed our crate so I had a cuddle with an 8 week old poo, it did just tat snuggled up to my neck and went to sleep .... Maaaahhhhh x


----------



## DB1

Marzi said:


> Too fast.... where has that little snuggle into your neck baby puppy that you had at the beginning gone?


I never had one of those, I had a climb up to your neck and give you a new ear piercing pup!!


----------



## JasperBlack

Puppy cuddles are the best, my baby dog is 1 soon and is now puppy man, lol can't believe it! Can't wait to make my first doggy birthday cake 🎂😀- also still no matts and humping in sight, hoping this is how it stays xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel

You must be an expert groomer, Rachel! Jasper is such a gorgeous, loving boy. He was so delightful when he came and sat on my knee and gave me face licks at poo in the peaks. Lovely boy Jasper!!

You will have to upload a pic of him with his first doggie birthday cake  

X


----------



## Nellies mum

I've just been looking at nellies pictures of when she first came home at 7 weeks  I forgot how little she was. 






Nellie at 5 months


----------



## Marzi

Hasn't she grown up into a gorgeous girl


----------



## Nellies mum

Marzi said:


> Hasn't she grown up into a gorgeous girl


Aw thank you


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Beemer and Lexi at week 14 and then again at week 22.


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

So interesting to see how Jake's coat has changed.


----------



## dmgalley

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So interesting to see how Jake's coat has changed.


Every time I think he is done, he is not. All his black is now fading to silver.


----------



## RuthMill

I Love Jake!


----------



## erinafare

Poppy first day home 10 weeks









Poppy now 9 months









I now can't hold her for long 11 kg.


----------



## SamRinde

erinafare said:


> Poppy first day home 10 weeks
> 
> 
> Poppy now 9 months
> 
> 
> I now can't hold her for long 11 kg.


That is a BIG cockapoo! So beautiful, though!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Beemer and Lexi at week 14 and then again at week 22.


My goodness how cute are they??! And don't they know it, it's the eyes


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Does it look like she's smaller than the others? These pics were from when she was 8 weeks to about 9 weeks old. I still think that she is a little bit smaller than other cockapoos. I'm not complaining, just curious and think that it's interesting. Does anyone think they know what kind of cocker spaniel that she was mixed with? And since she's pretty small, I'm assuming she the poodle was a miniature possibly?


----------



## fairlie

Don't know about size but she sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Izzy.Baby said:


> Does it look like she's smaller than the others? These pics were from when she was 8 weeks to about 9 weeks old. I still think that she is a little bit smaller than other cockapoos. I'm not complaining, just curious and think that it's interesting. Does anyone think they know what kind of cocker spaniel that she was mixed with? And since she's pretty small, I'm assuming she the poodle was a miniature possibly?



Here are more pics of when she was a puppy and some recent. She was one on November 12, 2013. The white one is a yorkie-poo...not mine.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Just taken


----------



## fairlie

Aside from the black nose and longer hair she could be my Rufus' twin. Was she a little devil as a pup?


----------



## dmgalley

Izzy.Baby said:


> Does it look like she's smaller than the others? These pics were from when she was 8 weeks to about 9 weeks old. I still think that she is a little bit smaller than other cockapoos. I'm not complaining, just curious and think that it's interesting. Does anyone think they know what kind of cocker spaniel that she was mixed with? And since she's pretty small, I'm assuming she the poodle was a miniature possibly?


Basing it in cans she is the same size a willow and bigger than my mom's cockapoo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1

dmgalley said:


> Basing it in cans she is the same size a willow and bigger than my mom's cockapoo
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was also going to say she looks about average size to me - or 'middle sized'.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

fairlie said:


> Aside from the black nose and longer hair she could be my Rufus' twin. Was she a little devil as a pup?


I wouldn't say so. She's always been pretty good and she outgrew her puppy stage pretty quickly. Everyone is always surprised that she is only 1 for how calm she is.


----------



## Katarzyna Morgiel

*Minio*

our lovely Minio ... finally with us


----------



## Katarzyna Morgiel

*Minio*

After my first night at home


----------



## RuthMill

Minio is beautiful. Gorgeous coat! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## fairlie

What a cute name for an equally cute pup!


----------



## jiffy

OK I know most pics are years apart but I just had to post this... Here he's about 3 months vs. 4.5 months!! They grow so fast!


----------



## dmgalley

He is adorable!


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> He is adorable!


He's like a boy willow!  x


----------



## RuthMill

What a darling!


----------



## dmgalley

My little man.


----------



## RuthMill

Love that one Donna! Made me think of these ones...


----------



## dmgalley

They grow so fast Ruth!


----------



## RuthMill

I know  they do!


----------



## DB1

Loving the recent then and nows. look at Ozzy all grown up!, gorgeous.


----------



## erinafare

Boycie 10 weeks and today 1 year xx


----------



## dmgalley

He looks so big!!!


----------



## erinafare

He is I can hardly hold him. He is same height as Poppy but is very muscular. Last weighing a month ago he was 15 kg. He is one year old today xx


----------



## erinafare

That's 33 lb x


----------



## dmgalley

Holy cow!!! I thought Jake www big at 24 pounds. He is a doll though. I think Ozzy still had some growing to do.


----------



## RuthMill

Beautiful big Boycie!


----------



## erinafare

Mustn't forget big sister who is now little sister x


----------



## RuthMill

Christine, they are gorgeous! How are you keeping?


----------



## erinafare

RuthMill said:


> Christine, they are gorgeous! How are you keeping?


I am feeling great thank you Ruth. Just beginning to move forward. I have just decorated my bedroom and I am off on holiday in September with my daughter and one of her friends. My very first girlie holiday.
I have also booked my flight to Australia leaving Boxing Day. I shall be taking some of Brian's ashes with me as it was his greatest wish to return there for another visit. He passed away on Australia Day so that is when we will scatter his ashes on his favourite beach. The only downer is leaving my babies for so long. They will be staying with my friend Jan for two weeks then going to the dog sitter for two weeks. Both will Skype me with updates.
I can't imagine what it would have been like without them. Xxx


----------



## RuthMill

Aw that's great to hear Christine! So lovely that you are getting some nice holidays and you are going to Brian's favourite beach too. I really hope you have a lovely time! Your babies, will give you the best homecoming ever!! Xx


----------



## De la Renta 27

this was Oscars very first Vet check up when we got him at 10 weeks!!!







. My baby boy is now 5 months yesterday!!!!!










[email protected]


----------



## BrewLu

I love this thread and seeing all the pictures!!
This is Gypsy when we got her at 7 weeks...
Then at about 4 months...
And finally now at 8 months...
It's crazy how much they change! She weighed 1 lb. when we brought her home and today she is right around 9 lbs!


----------



## RuthMill

BrewLu said:


> I love this thread and seeing all the pictures!!
> This is Gypsy when we got her at 7 weeks...
> Then at about 4 months...
> And finally now at 8 months...
> It's crazy how much they change! She weighed 1 lb. when we brought her home and today she is right around 9 lbs!


Gorgeous to see grown up gypsy. Beautiful girl!!


----------



## DB1

Lovely updates, Christine its funny that you ended up with two much bigger than average cockapoo's, or did you realise Boyce was going to be a big boy when he was little? (makes sense to me!), I'd love to meet up with your dogs so that Dudley can be the little one for a change!


----------



## RuthMill

DB1 said:


> Lovely updates, Christine its funny that you ended up with two much bigger than average cockapoo's, or did you realise Boyce was going to be a big boy when he was little? (makes sense to me!), I'd love to meet up with your dogs so that Dudley can be the little one for a change!


Christine is just a great nurturer! She grows them big


----------



## Nellies mum

Not my first ever pics but picture of when Winnie (baby) was 3 months old and now 4 months later at 7 months. Nellie is now 20 months and meg 13 months.


----------



## erinafare

DB1 said:


> Lovely updates, Christine its funny that you ended up with two much bigger than average cockapoo's, or did you realise Boyce was going to be a big boy when he was little? (makes sense to me!), I'd love to meet up with your dogs so that Dudley can be the little one for a change!


I didn't know Boycie was going to be big as mum is small but dad looks quite big. When I took him to the vet on his first day home at 8 weeks he said he was going to be big as he had big pads. He was only a little scrap at the time.
If ever I am your way with the dogs I will pm you would love to meet Dudley and you of course.
I do go to the race courses up there but of course don't have the dogs with me.


----------



## erinafare

RuthMill said:


> Christine is just a great nurturer! She grows them big


I put it down to the Barking Heads. I have now added some of the Barking Heads meat loaf. The dogs love it x


----------



## erinafare

RuthMill said:


> Aw that's great to hear Christine! So lovely that you are getting some nice holidays and you are going to Brian's favourite beach too. I really hope you have a lovely time! Your babies, will give you the best homecoming ever!! Xx


Jan is now having them the whole time I am away. I am very happy about that as she is their second mum. X


----------



## Marzi

I was just checking on here for apricot poos re a different thread and realized that Dotty Dot Dot is not on here at all. In theory this thread was helping me decide what type of cockapoo I would get if I was ever mad enough to 
Dot English show cocker mum (choccy roan) brownish poodle borderline toy/mini
dad.
As of now 2 years ish - Dot is just about 14" to the shoulders and 9.6kg. She is mad as a hatter - but the best companion and friend - she is also pretty obedient - but she is very bouncy and a total clown 
We love her to bits and would have another absolutely identical.


----------



## Mazzapoo

I'm loving the last one of HRH Dot having a good old bounce


----------



## Peanut

*Peanut then and now*

Description of Dot = Description of Peanut.


----------



## Peanut

*Coconut then and now*

The rat has turned out to be a beautiful boy. No more wiry sticky hair coming out of his body.


----------



## bearthecockapoo

2 months








4 months








6 months








10 months








1 year


----------



## Marzi

Lovely to see pics of the 'Nuts 
The puppy pi c of coconut is so sweet -he looks so smiley 
Peanut and Dot could double for each other


----------



## Peanut

Yes, Marzi!!! Not just doubling in pictures...also in real life. I am sure we wouldn't notice a change in behaviour even if they were swapped!!!

The nuts are really amazing dogs. 

Do I hear you were looking at another possible poo to join the household???????


----------



## mrsdavies

Chester is now 7 months and it has gone so so fast.. Here he is at 8 weeks and now.


----------



## Marzi

Oh my goodness what a gorgeous cuddle bug Chester looks, he looks quite big.


----------



## roancockapoo

We have Ronan, age 1. Not sure of details except his mother was a Roan Cockapoo and his father was a Cockapoo as well. His temperament is outstanding. He goes everywhere with us.  Pix are from 5 weeks til present.


----------



## RuthMill

Ronan is very cute. He looks merle rather than roan but I'm not coat expert. Welcome. Where are you from?


----------



## roancockapoo

We are from Missouri. Forgive me- what are the characteristics of merle vs roan?


----------



## fairlie

Whichever he is, he is 100% beautiful. Welcome!


----------



## RuthMill

I could be completely wrong, but he just looks like he's got that cookie and cream ripple about him like a chocolate merle. Here's a few threads..

Roan - http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10013

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=95890&highlight=Roan

Merle - http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=18929&highlight=Merle


----------



## Maggie-pie

Hfd said:


> Great thread! Billy then & now, mum show cocker / dad toy poodle, 15" and 9kg:
> 
> 6 weeks - too cute
> View attachment 3630
> 
> 
> 10 weeks
> View attachment 3631
> 
> 
> Now - long coat!
> View attachment 3632
> 
> 
> Now - short
> View attachment 3633
> 
> 
> Hx


Omg so cute! Looks just like my Maggie! (Identical almost). I'll post pictures later 😊


----------



## MHDDOG2016

This thread is AMAZING!! I love looking at all the changes as they grow! I am realizing that in truth, you never know what you are going to get! I am on a waiting list for my first cockapoo that will hopefully arrive late Spring. There are two bitches, both American cockers. One is a brown and white (but looks almost solid chocolate) and the other is buff and white. Dad is a red miniature poodle. This will be the first litter for each of them (they are only 2 years old) so the breeder has no pictures of previous litters to compare. I am excited to see what they produce! Fingers crossed there are enough pups born that we get to take one home!


----------



## BrewLu

Gypsy at almost 2 years...perfect little baby!


----------



## MikeHopper

Here is Mia and Riley. And the other picture is of Riley when she was three weeks old.


----------



## MsKris

Levi at 3 months, and now at 8 months! It's been 5 months full of love! (Also added one more after he got groomed for the first time at, mostly because he looks like a giant cottonball) ?


----------



## Duncans

OH,That's really cute.


----------



## yasu-sakai

Whether it is in the past Or now so cute 

baidu


----------



## julieann1960

Dobby 8 weeks old and now 6 months
His mum was a show cocker spaniel and dad a toy poodle height is now 14 inches from floor to shoulder


----------



## Marzi

Dobby is just lovely - we need a picture of him with a sock! Such a brilliant name.


----------



## julieann1960

He loves socks and is a right character will try to get pic with sock lol xx


----------



## barkley

So cute and so lovely


----------



## poppydog

poppy 12 weeks and 9months


----------



## Brenda7

*Sandie*

When I retired last year the first thing I wanted to do is get a dog. I opted for my cockapoo puppy as I wanted a cute "mutt" but didn't see other than purebreds for adoption. I bought her but found she was actually raised in a puppy mill environment. I never got to see her parents, they wouldn't even email me a picture. They said she would be 15 pounds but is about 30 now at 11 months. Clearly they weren't managing their dogs. She had very bad anxiety and still gets into a state at times. She will start obedience school in a week. She is adorable.


----------



## Brenda7

*Sandie*

Before and after first shave


----------



## Brenda7

*Sandie now*

Just before her first birthday

I wanted to put my posts into one post. I wasn't able to edit.


----------



## Marzi

Sandie looks very sweet. She is lucky to have found her forever home with you. Good luck with obedience school.


----------



## Peregrin

This is Shade at four weeks, six weeks, and the last two pictures are her at nine years.


----------



## Spamalot12

*Millymoo - 8 weeks up to 9 months old*

Here are 3 photos of Milly, first is just before I got her back in March/April 2016, the one with her tongue out is from July 2016 and the one with the harness is from about 3 weeks ago (Oct 2016). She is due another trim!


----------



## Marzi

Millymoo is gorgeous


----------



## HenryPup27

I thought I would add our little Henry to this little bunch. First photo at a few weeks, second photo on the day he came home at 9 weeks, and last photo yesterday at 13 months  He's half Working Cocker Spaniel (his Mum is a dark redish brown) X Apricot Miniature Poodle (Dad)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapik

RuthMill said:


> Four months is just fine for a then and now show and tell! Come on we would love to see her!




My Harvey was "rescued" @ 4 1/2 months 1st to go out of litter of 7. Only wish I could have taken them all.He is very hyper and terrified of everything
But I love him so much. First photo when I got him and second now







at 8 1/2 months








Harvey is cross roan English show cocker and dad chocolate toy poodle. I notice most cockerpoos seem to have mini poodles dads.







[/IMG]


----------



## kapik

This is the 4 1/2 month photo of Harvey 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

This is Louis at10 weeks and 8 months










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59

Working cocker and mini poodle mix


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ80

Here's Betty-
8 weeks / 10 weeks
Playful Puppy Biting and Nibbling still on


----------



## Lynac

*Darcy*

This is our Darcy aged 15 weeks.
Only had her for just over 3 weeks.
She is a little treasure .


----------



## BennyTheBear

Benny's dad is a working spaniel/miniature poodle mix and his mum is a miniature poodle! The first picture is him at 10 weeks, the second is him today at 1 year (in the same bed)

Editing to say: I swear he has eyes! As dark as his fur is you'd have to shine a spotlight on him to see them in photos. He mostly looks like a shiny black blob in photos, haha.


----------



## GreenEnvy

Kira at 8 weeks, then a couple at 6 months.


----------



## Cougs1980

*Puppy*

Cute puppies you all have


----------



## tonytoronto

This is Mylo, a few days after he got him around 11 weeks, and at 5 months.


----------



## MrMotivations

Shiloh: "aka, "Baby Duck"- about 4 months, and 12 years. NOW, we have a great groomer for our "Pretty Girl"! (Go, Duck-Duck!)


----------



## Sbmpw

Love this! So interesting to see how different cockerpoo turn out. My Louie is now 10 month. He is working cocker mum and miniature poodle dad. First picture is at 9 weeks second 9 month


----------



## MrMotivations

The Poodle is really expressed. Here's our toy..


----------



## Gaynor59

Wow that’s a stunning picture 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

About 6 months and nearly 3 years


----------



## Lena11

I love this thread! My cockapoo puppy is about to be born in two weeks! Would love to see more pics!


----------



## MrMotivations

Lena11 said:


> I love this thread! My cockapoo puppy is about to be born in two weeks! Would love to see more pics!


This is our girl Shiloh Baby Duck on her 14th birthday. Sadly, she died from congestive heart failure about 6 months later in 2020. We have her running mate, Little Lucy Lou, toy poodle remaining. Cockapoos are hard to find here these days, and very, very expensive when located.


----------



## Lena11

From what I am seeing and I might be wrong, it seems that even at an early puppy stage you can tell which ones seem to have the very tight curls, but not which ones will have a straight or shaggy coat.
I have just chosen my cockapoo. I have no allergies and I know I will love the pup no matter how he ends up looking, but I am slightly crossing my fingers that he does not have the tight tight curls, but either way, I will be happy to have him. He is two days old a red f1 from a brown roan English show cocker spaniel and a red miniature poodle


----------



## Gaynor59

My Louis is red from red working cocker spaniel mum and black mini poodle dad, he’s my everything










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AvaAda

Gaynor59 said:


> My Louis is red from red working cocker spaniel mum and black mini poodle dad, he’s my everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AvaAda

Omg I can’t believe how much my Ava looks like him! She’s F1 from a cocker mom and a red mini poodle dad. She’s so beautiful.


----------



## Gaynor59

AvaAda said:


> Omg I can’t believe how much my Ava looks like him! She’s F1 from a cocker mom and a red mini poodle dad. She’s so beautiful.


Any pics of Ava 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lena11

Monty at 8 weeks old


----------



## Lena11

Monty at 13 weeks


----------



## Rubypoos

Ruby at 8 weeks (with the gingerbread man toy) 9 weeks (Xmas tree) and today at 11 weeks (harness chewing her lead)


----------



## Mummyof2

We have a 4 week old puppy..he is still with his mum and litter but we only live 4 doors down so see him regularly...we can't wait to see how he grows..mum is a sproodle, springer spaniel x poodle and dad is a chocolate cockapoo... 'Teddy' comes home in 4 weeks!


----------



## Gaynor59

He’s beautiful 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mummyof2

Teddy at 5 weeks old


----------



## Mummyof2

We have now bought Teddy home, he is nearly 9 weeks old. Mum is a sproodle and dad a cockapoo. *







*


----------



## Mummyof2

Teddy is now 12.weeks old!


----------



## Gaynor59

Aww he’s a cutie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lena11

Lena11 said:


> View attachment 131516
> Monty at 13 weeks


Monty at 7 months


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Monty is gorgeous Lena


----------



## Lena11

Aww thank you!


----------



## Coolette

Im new to this forum, love this thread, great to see the pictures
this is Cleo, she was 6 weeks then








this is her last week on his first park walk at 13 weeks










Shes still so little


----------



## ilennox

This is Milo then (very young) & Now (18 Months)


----------

